

School of Haskell 2.0 - irickt
https://www.fpcomplete.com/blog/2015/05/school-of-haskell-2

======
thedudemabry
Wow. I'm unfamiliar with the project, but their planned features would be
amazing in any language. I'll give it a try, for sure.

Detecting HTTP servers and interacting with them in an iframe is especially
brilliant.

------
irickt
They're asking for input from the community regarding license, markdown
version, and other issues.

------
jonahx
I've just started learning Haskell using the online "Real World Haskell" book,
which seems very good so far. But I'd love to hear how that book compares to
this site from any experienced Haskell programmers who have used both.

~~~
cko
Not anywhere near experienced, but I was using this "curriculum":

[https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell](https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell)

I have a general question about Haskell though: I've read in more than one
place that writing high-performance Haskell code is not easy for a non-expert
to do, and to at times you have to sacrifice conciseness.

While I love the aesthetics of Haskell syntax and higher order functions, I
have this paranoia that beautiful code may be slow code.

~~~
jackpirate
From my experience:

* The vast majority of code doesn't need to be fast, and it's trivial to write code that's within a factor of 5 of optimized C. I can write Haskell at least 10x faster than I can write optimized C for the same problem.

* If you want code that's within a factor of 2 of C then you'll need to understand quite a bit about the internal details of the compiler, but your code won't get too ugly. I'd say it's about the same amount of work in both C and Haskell to get this level of performance.

* If you want code that's just as fast as optimized C then you'll need great understanding of both the compiler and the underlying hardware. At this point, you can expect your code will get hideously ugly. Also your code will break a lot when GHC versions change. I can write optimized C about 10x faster than I can write optimized Haskell.

Of course every problem is different, and this is only a rough average of my
experience.

~~~
Fede_V
Very helpful reply, thanks. If it's not too much to ask, do you have any
examples (that you are free to share) of taking some Haskell code, then
optimizing it bit by bit?

~~~
efnx
[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskellgamedev/comments/2jbtob/haske...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskellgamedev/comments/2jbtob/haskell_breakout_optimized_from_60fps_to_500fps/)

------
Fr0styMatt8
Possibly a bit off-topic, but I find the Haskell teaching materials on FP
Complete great but I've always been a bit confused about their IDE.

It's web-only right? Could I use it to develop something that uses local
graphics (like SDL or such), or play around with the Haskell School of Music
lessons with actual audio output? What do people generally use for a local
IDE? Is Leksah any good?

I'm on Windows, FWIW.

~~~
efnx
Their IDE is web only, though they just open sourced a good portion of it. I
have found that most people use vim or emacs. If you are trying to decide, I'd
pick emacs, as Chris Done has written some nice scripts
([https://github.com/chrisdone/structured-haskell-
mode](https://github.com/chrisdone/structured-haskell-mode)). Personally I use
vim. Also check out ghc-mod and hdevtools.

------
mark_l_watson
Great news. Their educational materials and Web IDE helped me to learn
Haskell.

